# موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
*​*
*

*موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic*


*موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors*


*موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps*


*موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines *


*موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting*


*موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing
*


*موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment*


*موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer*


*موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing*


*موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge*


*موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers*


*موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines*


*موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control*


*موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 
*
*
**إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
*​*
**وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
*​*
**=========
*​*
*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 مارس 2009)

توكل على الله اخى الفاضل وابدأ ونحن فى الانتظار لأنها موسوعات الكل محتاجها فى كل موضوع لتجمع مشتملاته وعناصره فى مكان واحد وارجو ان يكون شرحك وافى لجميع المستويات والثقافات لتستفيد قاعدة عريضة من مواضيعك كذلك اتمنى ان تضيف عليها توضيحات وامثلة من خلال خبرتك ومواقع عملك فى كل مجال من المجالات التى تتقنها وفقك الله ونحن فى انتظار البدء ان شاء الله اسف للاطالة ولك تحياتى


----------



## وسام الحب (19 مارس 2009)

توكل على الله

وربنا يجعلها في موازيين حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Carnot Cycle*

Basic Cycles

-1- 

CARNOT Cycle




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Rankine cycle*

-2-

RANKINE Cycle





​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Brayton cycle*

-3-

BRAYTON Cycle





​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Combined Cycle*

-4-

Combined Cycle




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*إليكم هذا الجدول البسيط فى تحويل الوحدات




​*​​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*Coal Based Cycles*

Coal Based Cycles

Simple Cycle 




--------------------------------
Reheat Cycle

​


----------------------------------------
Regeneration Cycle
​


---------------------------------
Reheat & Regeneration Cycle​


------------------------------------------------​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 مارس 2009)

ومازال العطاء مستمرا وتعجز الكلمات واللسان عن الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*م.عبدالناصرعجوة*

م.عبدالناصرعجوة

شكرا لك ده من ذوقك​


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (20 مارس 2009)

*توكل على الله اخى الفاضل وابدأ ونحن فى الانتظار لأنها موسوعات الكل محتاجها فى كل موضوع لتجمع مشتملاته وعناصره فى مكان واحد وارجو ان يكون شرحك وافى لجميع المستويات والثقافات لتستفيد قاعدة عريضة من مواضيعك كذلك اتمنى ان تضيف عليها توضيحات وامثلة من خلال خبرتك ومواقع عملك فى كل مجال من المجالات التى تتقنها وفقك الله ونحن فى انتظار البدء ان شاء الله اسف للاطالة ولك تحياتى *​


----------



## وسام الحب (27 مارس 2009)

الى الامام

وفقك الله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*Combined Cycle*

Combined Cycle


:28: Single Pressure Cycle

:28: Dual Pressure Cycle

:28: Triple Pressure

:28: Co-generation Cycle

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## kimo10 (28 مارس 2009)

أنت مهندس رائع ذو مواضيع متميزة
رجاء لا تحرمنا من تميزك أبدا
فنحن نرغب فى ازدياد


----------



## م.وسيم (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الموضوع المميز 

وننتظر بشوق لابداعاتك 

تحياتي وتقبل مروري بكل احترام


----------



## موسى عبد الحميد (29 مارس 2009)

كل ما استطيع قولة 00 انت حدوتة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

هذا من فضل ربي 
وشكرا لكم على كلماتكم وتشجيعكم وإلى المزيد إن شاء الله 
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 مارس 2009)

مهندس مصطفى عطاء بلا حدود شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*للجميع*

للجميع 



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

أقدم لكم كتاب بسيط فى إنتقال الحرارة منقول للأمانة

Heat Transfer

Chapter 1-6

http://ifile.it/pn6bxvt​


----------



## التورباين (6 أبريل 2009)

مهندسنـا الغـالي مصطفى الوكيـل 
أنـا طـالب ومـامر علـي من هالسايكـل إلا ثـلاث 
وذهنـي خلـط الأمـور ..ياريـت منكـ تربـطهـا لنـا 
مـع بعـض بدايـة بال open & closed system 
ثـم تتدرج معنـا في السايكـل ...

أتمنى منكـ ماتردني وتبدأ شرحهـا 
علي الحارثي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 أبريل 2009)

التورباين قال:


> مهندسنـا الغـالي مصطفى الوكيـل
> أنـا طـالب ومـامر علـي من هالسايكـل إلا ثـلاث
> وذهنـي خلـط الأمـور ..ياريـت منكـ تربـطهـا لنـا
> مـع بعـض بدايـة بال open & closed system
> ...


------------------------------------------------------
أبشر أخ على إن شاء الله 
​


----------



## أسامة النعاجي (7 أبريل 2009)

وفقك الله على طاعته.مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (7 أبريل 2009)

موفق ان شاء الله واسال الله أن ينتفع بعلمك


----------



## gourches (16 يوليو 2010)

alhamdo lillah jazakom allaho 3ana alfa khayer


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 يوليو 2010)

:73::75:اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## gogo perfume (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علية وسلم


----------



## abdo0a (2 أبريل 2011)

تـــوكل علي الله وكلنا معاك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.
اخوكم عضو جديد وان شاء الله سوف أعرض بعض الاشياء التي تدور في زهني .


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (2 أبريل 2011)

عمل رائع جدا ...والله يوفقك ويسهل لك المر ....لكن اضف الى الموسوعات ( موضوع الصمامات) فانه متشعب ولدي ما استطيع ان ارسله لك ....و لدي خبرة عملية بسيطة اقدمها لك ....و اللله الموفق


----------



## م انس بصبوص (5 أبريل 2011)

lلا اعلم هل الجميع يعاني من مشكلتي وهي عدم ظهور الصورة


----------



## hmozek (9 أبريل 2011)

لا غنى عنك .................... أخوك


----------



## قهرتني ضحكته (12 أبريل 2011)

جــــــــــزآكـ آلله خيـرٌ
بسُ يآريتٌ لوٌ تضمُـ معُــكِ
موسـوعُـهُ [ Automatic Control]
ولكِـ منيَ جزيـلُ آلششكرٌ


----------



## عباس مجبل (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ...فكرة رائعة أضم صوتي لها.
هل من الممكن إضافة الموضوعين التاليين:
1. Robotics
2. Mechatronics

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------

